# Hello, Newbie signing in



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi folks used to breed mice decades ago, never showed em just kept em as pets, Just bought to bi coloured boys from a place in Billingham, hope to give them a good home and interesting future.

Bought one of those mouse city type things with modules for em to explore , i think it was more to satisfy the spoilt brat 12 year old in the house 

I've got hundreds of questions because last time I kept mice there was no internet to join us togther. Please be gentle with me cos I am really out of date.
Steve


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Steve and welcome.

I'm on my second time round keeping mice too. As a teenager I had two does (both turned out to be pregnant). This time I'm better prepared but still in need of the good advice here.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi
I used to keep mice years ago, I had around 30 :shock: 
I'm on my 2nd time round now with 10 girlies, not got round to breeding any yet but I plan to at some point


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello steve! x


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome.
Steve


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to our forum Steve


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Steve looks like i'm the closest one too you hehehe (evil laugh) . Show line breeder close for you if you ever get interested


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Artuntaure said:


> Hey Steve looks like i'm the closest one too you hehehe (evil laugh) . Show line breeder close for you if you ever get interested


Absolutely positively definately interested, I'm in Fishburn.
steve


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Steve, pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## steve (Mar 13, 2011)

Man am I impressed with the warm welcome from you folks, Your all oodles more friendly than my crowd in the British Survivalists and preppers forums :lol: , Thanks again for your warm welcome.
Steve


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Fishburn  ohhhhhh i'm the next village over i see a travel buddie !!!!


----------

